# Eddie Murphy to Voice Hong Kong Phooey in Live-Action Film



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

> Back in 2009, we reported that the popular 1970s cartoon Hong Kong Phooey was being reimagined for the big screen as a live action/animation kids film. Now, we know who is voicing everyone?s favorite ?number one super guy.?
> 
> According to  reports, Eddie Murphy is taking on the role of Hong Kong Phooey, a bumbling canine kung-fu master who is the alter ego of police janitor Penrod ?Penry? Pooch. In the original series, Hong Kong Phooey was voiced by famous musician and actor, Scatman Crothers.
> 
> ...


We all know it's going to suck, and none of us are going to see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 11, 2011)

It doesn't even sound like a movie, more like MADtv parody of an Eddie Murphy movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

It's the must-see Direct-to-DVD film of the decade.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2011)

First "The Smurfs" now "Hong Kong Phooey".  Hollywood's on a roll lately when it comes to murdering our favorite tv shows with these god awful film adaptations.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 11, 2011)

I forgot Eddie Murphy existed.


----------



## Federer (Aug 11, 2011)

They should hire the guy who directed the Scooby Doo movies and the Smurfs. 

My god, the horror. I actually liked the cartoon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

So we all agree that this movie will be badass beyond all belief?


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2011)

Federer said:


> They should hire the guy who directed the *Scooby Doo movies* and the Smurfs.



The Smurfs movie was fucking trash.

Scooby Doo movies I loved because of this joke

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9ItMz-CfuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

I haven't seen that movie in years; I just now got that joke.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen that movie in years; I just now got that joke.



Same....ish


I got it a while ago after they parodied it on Harvey Birdman Attorney at law.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So we all agree that this movie will be badass beyond all belief?


It's already my favorite movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

It'd be cool if they used the Sublime song as the theme. Otherwise the movie is shit.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2011)

I never even watched Hong Kong Phooey. Either way, not seeing this.


----------



## Jena (Aug 14, 2011)

Bender said:


> The Smurfs movie was fucking trash.
> 
> Scooby Doo movies I loved because of this joke
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9ItMz-CfuE[/YOUTUBE]





Stunna said:


> I haven't seen that movie in years; I just now got that joke.



I....don't get it.

Unless the joke is that he sounds like a stoner....


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2011)

How the fuck can you make a hong kong phooey live action movie? CGI talking animal + real life never looks good.

How come they never just leave them as cartoons anymore? Looney Tunes back in action was probably the last movie to do that, then before that Rocky and Bullwinkle *shudders*.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

But it's Hong Kong Phooey, boys.

I've never even seen the cartoon myself. I have no attachment.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it me or does Karate Dog resemble Chuck Norris?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> It doesn't even sound like a movie, more like MADtv parody of an Eddie Murphy movie.



I'd say all the Eddie Murphy movies in the late 00's were exactly like MADtv parodies of an Eddie Murphy movie.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> We all know it's going to suck, and none of us are going to see it.



Chris Tucker as Napoleon would make more sense than this .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Chris Tucker as Napoleon would make more sense than this .


No, no, no, don't give them any ideas.



What have you done...


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> How the fuck can you make a hong kong phooey live action movie? CGI talking animal + real life never looks good.
> 
> How come they never just leave them as cartoons anymore? Looney Tunes back in action was probably the last movie to do that, then before that Rocky and Bullwinkle *shudders*.



Oi what about Space Jam and Who framed Roger Rabbit? Tose were good cartoons + live action.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2011)

I didnt forget I just mentioned the most recent ones. I guess after Roger Rabbit everyone just said "fuck it, we cant beat that".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Leaked footage


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I forgot Eddie Murphy existed.



Not really hard to do.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 31, 2012)

The Sneek Peek looks awful thought.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not only did I post in this thread once, but twice... When the fuck? 





ninja'd by myself


----------

